# Feuerwerk in PS7 - aber wie?



## enomis (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne ein Feuerwerk in Photoshop7 basteln aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben 

Es müssen jetzt natürlich nicht zahlreiche verschiedene Effekte sein, ein einziger würde mir schon sehr weiterhelfen oder vielleicht auch nur ein Tipp welcher Filter sich dafür zB gut eignet?!

Danke...


----------



## da_Dj (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube auf www.wargalla.de  unter Tips war sowas mal, bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber da war was wie man irgendwas mit Feuerwerk macht =)


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit was gemacht, muss mal sehen ob ich das noch zusammenkriege ... hum ...

1. Graustufenbild mit schwarzem Hintergrund, neue Ebene, Bearbeiten -> Fläche füllen (Einstellungen: Weiß, Sprenkeln und Deckkraft bei 2% (ein bischen ausprobieren)
2. Filter -> Stilisierungsfilter -> Windeffekt (Wind), das ganze 2x wiederholen
3. Arbeitsfläche um 90° im UZS drehen
4. Verlauf von Weiß nach Transparent (oben, unten)
4a. Jetzt müsstest du 2 Ebenen haben
5. Nu, Verzerrungsfilter -> Polarkoordinaten
6. Bild -> Modus -> Indizierte Farben
7. Ein bischen einfärben (Strg+U)
8. Modus -> RGB-Farben
9. Optional habe ich jetzt noch die Ebene dupliziert und den Ebenmodus auf "Negativ Multiplizieren" gesetzt damit es ein bischen knalliger aussieht.

Aber wenn ich mir das so angucke ... es schaut ein wenig creepy aus


----------



## da_Dj (11. Dezember 2003)

Hm, da müsste man dann noch mal selber Hand anlegen, seh selten so gleichmässiges Feuerwerk, in solcher Zylinderform =) aber ganz nett.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Dezember 2003)

Ja natürlich. 
Man kann es vielleicht als eine Art Gerüst benutzen und z.B. hier und da ein paar andere Farben einbringen. 
Ich würde mich auch über andere Tutorials freuen.

btw:
Auf wargalla.de finde ich leider kein passendes Tutorial. Kannst du es vllt. mal raussuchen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiß, du fragst im Photoshopforum, aber ich gebe mal einen Tipp ab:

Ulead Photo Impact bietet teilweise sehr relistische Filter an, die ein Feuerwerk darstellen.

Alte Vorgängerversionen des Programms sind bereits für ~ 30-40 Euro erhältlich, z.B.bei Pearl!

Evtl. hilft Dir das weiter, fall es dringend, wichtig ist!


----------



## zirag (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte auch vor PS , Photo Impact 
aber ich denke man kauft sich kein programm , nur wegen einem Effekt

cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## enomis (15. Dezember 2003)

Danke euch allen...,

aber irgendwie komm ich trotz der Tipps nicht so voran, wie ich das gerne möchte und leider ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange hin bis silvester. werde demnächst wahrscheinlich ein paar hoch aufgelöste Photos bekommen, aus denen ich mit ein paar Effekten bestimmt was machen kann.

Denke dann hab ich mir viel Arbeit und Nerven erspart


----------



## susist (16. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal unter diesem Link nach

http://www.adobe.de/print/tips/phs7paint/main.html

Da ist genau beschrieben wie man mit PS 7 ein Feuerwerk mit Hilfe der Werkzeugspitzen erstellen kann.


----------

